# Outbacker Newbies Need Advice 31rqs



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi All,

We are brand new 31rqs owners pulling with a nissan titan. We recently did our first long road trip up the coast to Pismo and had a scare in ventura coming downhill,,,obviously came down too fast and we started fishtailing accross 3 lanes of the freeway. Hubby figured out how to control our vehicle before any accident occurred but should our sway bar be adjusted a certain way to help with this scenario? We were so damn excited to get into the trailer, that we didn't listen closely when the dealership explained how the sway bar works. Why is it only on one side? (another silly question,,,I am a female you know, so I have an excuse) lol! We have a Reese hitch. Any advice is appreciated.

Sincerely,
Sleepless in San Diego (after our Pismo trip)


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

MrsDrake97 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are brand new 31rqs owners
> Why is it only on one side?
> ...


That sounds like a friction setup. Reese now has the Duel Cam HP setup found here http://www.reese-hitches.com/sway_controls.htm









Is this what you have? If so there are detailed instructions available on the web to set correctly. It's been said there are 1000 ways to setup a WD/sway combo and 1 way is correct.

Let us know what you have.

Bill.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Agree w/ 2500Ram .. sounds like you have a simple friction setup ... a REESES Dual Cam should have stopped about 90% of that from occuring ...

That is a long trailer to begin with so if you do not have a Dual Cam -- (two long heavy rods one attached on each side of the frame) then you need to go and get them today .... IMO


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I agree with Ghosty and Bill.

If you don't have the dual cam, better go get one! Glad you didn't wreck! Sway is not a fun thing.......

Good Luck and let us know what kind of setup you have.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Plain and simple, the friction bar is not designed for a trailer of that weight, meaning useless. Really glad your experience was not a fatal problem. You need what Ram pictured.

John

Dealer should know better


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

First off, I am glad to hear everything is okay and that you were able to get things under control without damage or injury. I have never been in that situation and hope I never will.

I agreee with the others in that the friction sway setup you have is not enough for the 31rqs. Yor really need to upgrade. Listen to the experts here they know what they are talking about.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I agree also....

Go back to your dealer and tell him he's an idiot for giving you a friction sway control on a trailer of that size and weight.

Then get him to throw in more extras for your hair raising experience...

Steve


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

First off...CONGRATS on the new lodge.......

We have your setup......at the very minimum, you need a 1200# dual cam system of some brand......That TT is WAY TOO BIG for a friction set up......I agree with those above.....your dealer should be shot for letting you go with that......









If you'll look back for some of my previous posts you see we had a dual cam setup and although it pulled very well with it, we had a "come to Jesus" (as the DW puts it) close call with a couple of semi's.

With the 31RQS the Titan's wheelbase it it's crutch. Although it's 140 inches, it is about 13" short of being the ideal for that TT. The 31RQS is a 12x35 foot sail....there is going to be some issues with wind and semi's. But you can do something about it......at a minumum, a dual cam WD system or bite the bullet and do a Hensley or PullRite. By design the Hensley and PullRite move the pivot of the TT over the rear axle (like a fifth wheel) and help make for a safer tow. The Hensley stays on the TT, the PullRite stays on the TV and goes with the TV when you sell it.

Additionally be careful how you load the front basement. The hitch weight is 830lbs plus batteries, fresh H2O (if you use that tank), propane, the hitch set up, etc.....put the lighter stuff like chairs, rugs, awning stuff, etc., up there.

The Titan pulls the 31RQS very well and with no complaints it just needs a little extra hitch TLC to make towing that TT safer and more enjoyable.

Enjoy it and sign up for some rallies!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As everyone said. You have a ton of trailer for the tow vehicle and they sold you the wrong sway control. Friction sway control is very primitive compared to what you should have. The Reese Dual Cam HP would be a much better choice.

Also what brake control do you have? I hope you at least got a Prodigy. If not you need to talk to the dealer about the poor towing equipment he sold you for the great trailer they sold you.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First off...

action *Welcome to Outbackers, MrsDrake97!* action

Glad you found us, and congratulations on the new Outback!









It does sound like you have a friction control sway setup, and that is way less than ideal. As the others have said, you need to upgrade to a Reese DualCam HP or Equal-i-zer hitch. If you have a lot of money to burn, the Hensley Arrow is supposed to be the best.

We have pulled our 28RS-DS around with our Titan for a year now. We have an Equal-i-zer hitch, and never have had any sway issues. You are a fair amount heavier, but with the proper set-up you will be fine.

It should also be noted that you are right at the limit of the Titans capabilities. I would make a real effort to keep the trailer as light as possible. The specs say the 31RQ-S has a 2,340# payload. With your setup, I would try to limit that to no more 1,000# or so.

WORD OF CAUTION: Whatever setup you get, be sure to get a copy of the installation instructions. Read them carefully, and make sure the dealer installs the system 'by the book'. Dealers are notorius for setting these things up wrong, and frankly, your dealer has already demonstrated a lack of concern in this area.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> It should also be noted that you are right at the limit of the Titans capabilities. I would make a real effort to keep the trailer as light as possible. The specs say the 31RQ-S has a 2,340# payload. With your setup, I would try to limit that to no more 1,000# or so.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]85755[/snapback]​


Good point Doug! That holds VERY true.......That is exactly what we did....limit the stuff to around 1000#.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Start the conversation with the dealer with:

"I was talking to my lawyer about what you sold me and how it almost killed me .... and he mentioned something about willful negligence and then something about lots money for emotional pain and suffering"

Things usually start going your way almost instantly --


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Start the conversation with the dealer with:
> 
> "I was talking to my lawyer about what you sold me and how it almost killed me .... and he mentioned something about willful negligence and then something about lots money for emotional pain and suffering"
> 
> ...


Ghosty - This is so unlike you to put lawyer in the first sentence of a conversation with the dealer, Whats up you got a fever this morning?

BTW - It would make for an interesting conversation!!!


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

WOW! You guys are amazing! Last night was my first visit to this site and I already had several responses by this morning! I can't tell you how helpful all of this is!!!!!!! I am calling our dealer today!!!!!

A Sincerely appreciative Outbacker Newbie,
Lori
San Diego

btw...we do have two bars that are placed on the hitch on both sides and then a seperate sway bar that we are supposed to turn to adjust once put on. Our dealer told us to never back up with it on. I will call to verify what hitch it is (dual cam?)but it looks different than what was pictured above. It's all black and the bars twist on under the TV bumper and have several heavy duty links that we lift up onto TT hitch. does this explain better and does this mean it is a dual cam? Let me know...
Also the sway bar is just a seperate short bar that has a lever to spin and each spin makes it less sway? does this sound accurate?

Thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The two bars are for weight distribution only, the flat bar is for sway. They make a kit to make those bars into the dual cam set up but you would be better to just get the heavier size dual cam for that trailer not the kit. The heavier and better are the ones pictured above.

John


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Sounds like you have the Reese with a single Friction bar which a single is only recomended for traliers up to 24'. You got just what I got when we purchased our TT that is because it is the cheapest and quickest to install. I personally would not tow your TT with that setup wasn't even comfortable towing mine with it. I know others would but it all comes down to safety.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Shame on your dealer for letting you leave with only a single friction bar and that large trailer.







Don't let them CON you into installing a second one either. It's not as effective as a complete integrated system, and a hassle too because you do indeed need to get out of the truck and loosen the screws before you back into a spot.

In addition to all the good advice already given, and If your husband doesn't already know about this, there is a manual emergency brake on the electronic brake controller in your truck. If / when the trailer starts to sway he should reach down there and use it. This will apply the brakes to the TRAILER ONLY and straighten you out. Resist the urge to hit the brakes in the truck until the trailer comes back into control.

Go get the proper equipment installed and check back with us for more advice on getting it set-up properly which is as vital as owning it in the first place. Consider these systems:

* Reese Dual Cam HD
* Equil-I-zer
* Hensley Arrow - Big bucks if ya got it. $2900. But an awsome system.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

First off, welcome to Outbackers. action

With a sway control on only one side, you undoubtedly have one friction sway control. This isn't enough for your long trailer. Sometimes people use two of them on a long trailer, but much better is the Reese Dual Cam sway control. That is what you should have, IMO.

You already have the Reese weight distributing hitch, which distributes the trailer's tongue weight to both axles of your truck. This is for a level ride, but really it's to not overload your truck's rear axle amd to not underload your truck's front axle. Sway control is additional equipment to prevent and/or lessen the tendency of your trailer to move side to side in an arc from the hitch ball. This is at least as important as weight distribution. Friction sway bars are cheap and easy to install and operate, but should be used for short trailers only. Get the Reese Dual Cam and your sway problems should be over.

Bill


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh How Frightening! Thank God everyone was ok!

Welcome, I am very new as well & they are all wonderful here!! 
An awesome wealth of knowledge!

Good Luck to you, congrats on your TT & Happy Camping!

RizFam


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you all again for the knowledge and advice. You probably helped save our lives by informing us about this! I have an email out to the dealer who sold us this set up and am asking that he make things right. Just so you all know, we purchased this from Mike Thompson's RV in Santa Fe Springs, CA (near disneyland). I will let you know if they make this right.

Thanks again for helping out a fellow outbacker and a newbie. (We LOVE our trailer!) Only 2 trips so far and we can't wait for more!

Happy Trails!
Lori, Tom, Sarah & Macy from San Diego! (Oh, almost forgot Herbie-our mini dachshund)


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Just to jump like everyone else, I tow a 29BHS with my chevy crew cab with a 143.5"wb and use the reece wd with dual cam sway the dealer setup and I have no problems with sway from wind or tractor trailers even at 70 down he garden state. Look into the dual cam sway and you won't be disappointed


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

MrsDrake97 said:


> Thank you all again for the knowledge and advice. You probably helped save our lives by informing us about this! I have an email out to the dealer who sold us this set up and am asking that he make things right. Just so you all know, we purchased this from Mike Thompson's RV in Santa Fe Springs, CA (near disneyland). I will let you know if they make this right.
> 
> Thanks again for helping out a fellow outbacker and a newbie. (We LOVE our trailer!) Only 2 trips so far and we can't wait for more!
> 
> ...


That's also where we bought our Outback. Although they sold me the correct set-up (reese dual cam HD), it was completely out of whack, and anything that could be adjusted needed it. You'll need to get your new system dialed in once you get it from them.

Good Luck


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I agree also....
> 
> Go back to your dealer and tell him he's an idiot for giving you a friction sway control on a trailer of that size and weight.
> 
> ...


Ditto there Steve

Don


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Calif-Jim!

Another dumb question,,,how do we go about getting it "dialed in" after they set it up? What exactly needs to be done to make sure it is adjusted correctly? Do I take it somewhere to a specialized technician?

Our Mike Thompson's salesman did return my call and email today and said the hitch we have is what they put on all units and it's the first time he has heard of it being problematic?







,,,he said he would swap it out for the dual cam hitch if it made us more comfortable, as if what we have is fine. Ofcourse I jumped at his offer and we are now making arrangements to bring it back up to LA to have it changed out for the dual cam type.

My hubby asked if we could set it up ourselves without having to bring our unit to MT in Santa Fe Springs. He replied that my hubby could just bring in his hitch and parts and that he would give my hubby the parts to install it himself with directions? Is this safe or should it be installed by a professional in the service department? any advice? It looks pretty simple but absolutely do not want to put ourselves in more risk being that we know nothing about hitches. Hubby just doesn't want to drive up to LA with it if possible.

Thanks for setting me straight. We are learning as we go!

Thankfully appreciative, sunny 
Lori, Tom, Sarah & Macy in San Diego


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not only is it safe for your DH to do the installation it is recommended. That way he will have a much better understanding of how it interacts with the TV and TT.

It will require that you have a few large wrenches but it is a worth while expense if he does not already have them.


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

MrsDrake97 said:


> Our Mike Thompson's salesman did return my call and email today and said the hitch we have is what they put on all units and it's the first time he has heard of it being problematic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We bought our trailer there too, two months ago, and our salesman said the same thing ("that's what we put on all the units..."). We lucked out though, because I had already gotten so much great advice here on Outbackers that I knew the differences. We got the Reese dual-cam HP (had to pay a bit more...) and love it. They set it up for us and it seems to be adjusted OK. We have had no sway whatsoever and have taken three trips already that invoved very steep grades.

You will love it once you get the right setup! Enjoy your new trailer. sunny


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Lori.

Same MT mantra with out TT we picked up 3 months ago. Make your salesman aware that you won't pay anything extra and that you want the HP dual cam. I knew you purchased from MT as soon as I saw what set up you had and that you were from SoCal. My saleskid Jacob seemed shocked that I insisted on the better system, that he had never heard of any problems and was unaware that the friction bar wasn't suitable for any trailer with an overall length in excess of 28".

It's truelly a shame that trailer buyers in SoCal are so limited in their choice of dealer and the dealer we do have is so unconcerned with the general well being and safety of his customers and their families.

Sorry to rant on...it just ticks me off.

Safe journeys to you.

Andy in Ventura County


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Lori:

I agree with Andy in that your husband should / could install it. If he is moderately handy with the tools he'll be OK. And of course we're all here to help you too if needed.

Once he gets the system installed, the proper set-up will require him to hook-up your trailer and take it to a large and level parking lot somewhere to make the adjustments. I'll spare the gory details here, but it's something he can do. And once done, it's pretty much done for good.

Keep in touch and let us know whatcha need









Also, I live about 10 minutes from MT. If for some crazy reason you did actually take the trailer there for the installation, and say were heading home on a weekend afternoon, I could possibly do the set-up for you. I've actually already done this for another Outbacker at the College parking lot next to my house. Food for thought.

Jim


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

THANK YOU once again for all the support! It is relieving to know that if we have any problems, I will know where to turn. You're kindness is appreciated. It sounds like something we can handle but if we run into anything questionable, I will look you up!

I can't believe how lucky we feel to have found this website! Once we get more into the loop, we will "payback" the same favor to another newbie.

Thanks again and wish us luck with MT. So far so good, Mark Myers has been pretty honorable about making this right to this point. If he wants referrals and repeat business, he would be wise to take care of a good customer.

Best Wishes to our new fellow-Outback family! You've made us feel right at home!
(I am sure I will be back looking for more advice soon.)

'Lovin our 31rqs!,
Lori, Tom, Sarah, Macy & Herbie. (mini dachshund) 
San Diego


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Glad to hear the dealer is working things out for you.

Good luck with the new TT!!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh you ll be back for more advice, we all do. Nobody here is a know it all, but together we can come close









John


----------

